

CEO of SceneTap insists the technology "not creepy" - olegious
http://insidescoopsf.sfgate.com/blog/2012/05/21/ceo-of-bar-facial-detection-system-pens-open-letter-to-san-francisco-insists-its-not-creepy/?tsp=1

======
tomfakes
The CEO doesn't get to decide what is creepy - his audience does.

I saw an investment presentation of a new startup doing something with Twitter
a few months ago. The first thing I thought was 'creepy'. This is not the
first thing you want your potential investors to think.

For some customers, it may not feel that way, but if enough customers do, then
you have a real problem that writing blog posts and doing interviews isn't
going to fix.

------
olegious
I think this is a cool tech and not creepy at all. It doesn't recognize
individuals, simply tells you the patron mix in a venue to help you make
informed decisions.

